# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Fujitsu] Ξαφνικά στάζει νερά το εσωτερικό.....

## Γιώργος48

Καλησπέρα σας. Εχω εδώ και 7 χρόνια ένα Fujitsu Inverter με κωδικό AOY9LFBC.
Το μηχάνημα δούλευε άψογα μέχρι λίγες μέρες πρίν.
Ξαφνικά άρχισε να στάζει νερά από το εσωτερικό.
Πίστεψα ότι έχει βουλώσει το σωληνάκι της αποχέτευσης.
Οταν όμως το έλενξα διαπίστωσα ότι τρέχει και έξω νερά.
Εφτασα στο σημείο να φυσήξω από το σωληνάκι μήπως και υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο αλλά ο αέρας περνούσε χωρίς δυσκολία στο εσωτερικό.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει σπάσει η λεκάνη που συλλέγει τα νερά στο εσωτερικό και τα διοχετεύει στην αποχέτευση.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω κάποιο σχέδιο για να λύσω το εσωτερικό μέχρι να φτάσω στο λεκανάκι το οποίο ούτε κάν φαίνεται έστω και αν αφαιρέσω όλα τα πλαστικά καπάκια της εσωτερικής μονάδας.
Το μηχάνημα εξακολουθεί και κάνει σωστή ψύξη.
Eχει κάποιος σχέδιο ή Service manual που να δείχνει πως θα το λύσω χωρίς προβλήματα; Επίσης ακόμη και αν δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο αν κάποιος έχει ασχοληθεί με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ας μου δώσει τα φώτα του.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## DIATHERM

http://nagyker.columbus-klima.hu/wri...9_12_LSBCW.pdf
Kαλησπερα αυτο εδω ειναι το manual 
για να βγαλεις την λεκανι της αποχετευσης ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εως τελειως αδυνατον για αυτον που πρωτη φωρα ξεκιναει να κανει τετοια δουλεια..
 θα δεις και στο μανυαλ και θα καταλαβεις...
εγω θελω να ρωτησο το εξης...
πως εσπασε...?
δοκιμασες να περασεις ατσαλινα απο μεσα πρως τα εξω...? η και αντιθετα...
το οτι φυσιξες και περναει αερας ενταξει δεν λεει κατι με το νερο ειναι το θεμα...
κανει γωνιες η αποχετευση του μηχανηματος....?
 συνηθος λογω πολυκαιριας και μη σωστης κλησης απο την αρχη της εγκαταστασης, εαν κρατηθουν νερα μεσα στο σωληνα της αποχετευσης γυνονται (μαλουπα) πρασινη γλυτσα η οποιοα δεν αφηνει το νερο να περασει..... 
γιατι να σπασει το λεκανακι στα καλα καθουμενα αδυνατον μου φαινετε....

----------


## konman

1435.jpg

δες τις δυο εικονες και στις δυο περιπτωσεις μπορει να βγαζει τα
νερα απο την εσωτερικη μοναδα.

1εικονα οταν ο σωληνας ειναι η ακρια του μεσα σε κάποιο δοχείο

2εικονα οταν ο σωληνας δεν ειναι σε ευθεια γραμμη προς τα κατω 
  (σε καποιο σημειο σηκωνεται και κανει σιφωνι).

----------


## Γιώργος48

> http://nagyker.columbus-klima.hu/wri...9_12_LSBCW.pdf
> Kαλησπερα αυτο εδω ειναι το manual 
> για να βγαλεις την λεκανι της αποχετευσης ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εως τελειως αδυνατον για αυτον που πρωτη φωρα ξεκιναει να κανει τετοια δουλεια..
>  θα δεις και στο μανυαλ και θα καταλαβεις...
> εγω θελω να ρωτησο το εξης...
> πως εσπασε...?
> δοκιμασες να περασεις ατσαλινα απο μεσα πρως τα εξω...? η και αντιθετα...
> το οτι φυσιξες και περναει αερας ενταξει δεν λεει κατι με το νερο ειναι το θεμα...
> κανει γωνιες η αποχετευση του μηχανηματος....?
> ...




Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και ακόμη περισσότερο για το Service Manual.
Oντως είναι δύσκολο να φτάσω μέχρι το λεκανάκι γιατί από ότι είδα στα γρήγορα είναι το τελευταίο κομμάτι του εσωτερικού που θα μείνει (αφού θα πρέπει να έχουν αφαιρεθεί όλα τα άλλα).
Ατσαλίνα δοκίμασα να περάσω από έξω προς τα μέσα αλλά βρίσκει σε σημείο που υπολογίσω ότι βρίσκεται εντός του μηχανήματος οπότε δεν ξέρω αν απλά βρίσκει μέσα στο μηχάνημα ή σε βούλωμα (δύσκολο έως αδύνατο το δεύτερο).
Από μέσα δεν μπόρεσα να περάσω γιατί δεν είναι ορατό καθόλου το σημείο που βγαίνει η σωλήνα.
Γιατί υποψιάζομαι σπάσιμο.....
Γιατί έχουν περάσει 7 χρόνια σκληρής χρήσης (χρησιμοποιείται σαν  μοναδική πηγή θερμότητας τον χειμώνα) και έκανα το λάθος να του ρίξω Viakal αντί του καθαριστικού που κυκλοφοράει για τα φίλτρα και το στοιχείo, λόγω του ότι μπέρδεψα τα μπουκάλια, σε συνδυασμό με την λειτουργία Dry-coil που χρησιμοποίησα αρκετά τις τελευταίες φορές είπα μήπως έκαναν το ταλαιπωρημένο πλαστικό να σπάσει ή έστω να ραγίσει σε κάποιο σημείο.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο να γίνει έτσι ξαφνικά αλλά τι βούλωμα μπορεί να είναι αυτό που αφήνει τα περισσότερα νερά να τρέχουν έξω κανονικά και κάποιο ποσοστό να τρέχει μέσα;
Ο σωλήνας κατεβαίνει κάθετα χωρίς κανένα εμπόδιο και έχοντας υπόψιν μου ότι μπορεί αρχικά να έγινε λίγο ψηλότερα η τρύπα από ότι έπρεπε την μεγάλωσα πρός τα κάτω 1-2πόντους χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα.
Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι αφού βρήκα το σωστό μπουκάλι έχω καθαρίσει και στοιχείο και φίλτρα για ακόμη μία φορά σε βαθμό που τα νερά έξω βγαίνουν με λίγη σαπουνάδα.
Αν πάει το μυαλό σου σε κάτι ακόμη σε παρακαλώ ανάφερέ το μου μήπως και καταφέρω να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα.
ΥΓ:να αναφέρω ακόμη ότι για 3 καλοκαίρια δούλεψα σε συνεργεία εγκατάστασης κλιματιστικών ως βοηθός και οι τεχνικές μου γνώσεις είναι γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικού.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Γιώργος48

> 1435.jpg
> 
> δες τις δυο εικονες και στις δυο περιπτωσεις μπορει να βγαζει τα
> νερα απο την εσωτερικη μοναδα.
> 
> 1εικονα οταν ο σωληνας ειναι η ακρια του μεσα σε κάποιο δοχείο
> 
> 2εικονα οταν ο σωληνας δεν ειναι σε ευθεια γραμμη προς τα κατω 
>   (σε καποιο σημειο σηκωνεται και κανει σιφωνι).


Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα για την απάντηση αλλά δεν ισχύει τίποτε από τα δύο σχήματα.
Από όταν έγινε η εγκατάσταση δεν άλλαξε κάτι και μέχρι πρίν λίγες μέρες δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## DIATHERM

Απο μεσα πρεπει να περασεις την ατσαλινα.... απο μεσα πρως τα εξω.....(πλαστικη ατσαλινα)
πρπει να βγαλεις την πλαστικη προσοψη ( εχει βιδες κατω, η πανω μερια βγαινει ξεκουμπωνοντας κλιπς)  και θα δεις το λεκανακι συπηκνωματον ακριβως απο κατω απο τον εναλλακτη...
εκει θα δεις εαν ειναι σπασμενο η οχι..... μετα, δεξια ειναι η τρυπα που συνδεουμε την αποχετευση, αλλα επειδη δεν θα την δεις ευκολα θα πρπεπει να κρεμασεις το λεκανακι... επειδη ολα αυτα ειναι λιγακι ευαισθητα και νομιζεις οτι δεν μπορεις να το κανεις καλυτερα να φωναξεις εναν τεχνικο να σου κανει αυτη  την δουλεια....

----------


## Γιώργος48

> Απο μεσα πρεπει να περασεις την ατσαλινα.... απο μεσα πρως τα εξω.....(πλαστικη ατσαλινα)
> πρπει να βγαλεις την πλαστικη προσοψη ( εχει βιδες κατω, η πανω μερια βγαινει ξεκουμπωνοντας κλιπς)  και θα δεις το λεκανακι συπηκνωματον ακριβως απο κατω απο τον εναλλακτη...
> εκει θα δεις εαν ειναι σπασμενο η οχι..... μετα, δεξια ειναι η τρυπα που συνδεουμε την αποχετευση, αλλα επειδη δεν θα την δεις ευκολα θα πρπεπει να κρεμασεις το λεκανακι... επειδη ολα αυτα ειναι λιγακι ευαισθητα και νομιζεις οτι δεν μπορεις να το κανεις καλυτερα να φωναξεις εναν τεχνικο να σου κανει αυτη  την δουλεια....


Καλησπέρα και πάλι.
Δυστυχώς το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα δεν είναι με την μορφή που αναφέρεις. 
Τι θέλω να πώ.
Ολα τα πλαστικά του τα είχα αφαιρέσει αλλά το λεκανάκι δεν φαίνεται πουθενά. Αλλωστε αν έβρισκα το λεκανάκι θα το έλενχα για τυχόν ραγίσματα αλλά θα περνούσα και από την εσωτερική πλευρά την ατσαλίνα προς τα έξω(που όντως είναι πλαστική).
Σκέφτομαι μήπως χρησιμοποιήσω πίεση αέρα για να φυσήξω το μηχάνημα αλλά και τον σωλήνα απορροής.
Προς το παρόν το λειτουργώ και το έχω σηκώσει ελαφρά από τα αριστερά έτσι ώστε τα νερά να στάζουν μόνο από την δεξιά πλευρά και όχι από παντού όπως αρχικά έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να τα μαζεύω ευκολότερα.
Πάντος το μελετάω για να μην κάνω κάτι που είναι λάθος και μόλις τελειώσω κάποιες άλλες εργασίες που εκκρεμούν θα επιχειρήσω και πάλι μια που τώρα έχω πολύ καλύτερη εικόνα λόγω του Service Μanual που μου έδωσες. :OK: 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## xkgm

Φιλε Γιωργο 48 εχω και εγω ακριβώς το ιδιο προβλημα με το δικο σου και θέλω να μου πεις τι εγινε
με το δικο σου προβλημα την βρικες την βλαβη στο κλιματιστικο σου που εσταζε νερα στο εσωτερικο
απαντισέ μου τι ηταν και αν το εκανες το κλιματιστικο. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.  [xkgm] .

----------


## petroglis

μου ετυχε ενα παρομοιο προβλημα και αναγκαστηκα να κατεβασω το μηχανημα για να το φτιαξω!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Φιλε Γιωργο 48 εχω και εγω ακριβώς το ιδιο προβλημα με το δικο σου και θέλω να μου πεις τι εγινε
> με το δικο σου προβλημα την βρικες την βλαβη στο κλιματιστικο σου που εσταζε νερα στο εσωτερικο
> απαντισέ μου τι ηταν και αν το εκανες το κλιματιστικο. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.  [xkgm] .


Σε γενικές γραμμές όλα έχουν κάτω από τον εναλλάκτη της εσωτ μονάδας μια λεκάνη συλλογής νερών (που λιώνουν από τον εναλλάκτη )  καταλήγουν στην λεκάνη συλλογής .. η λεκάνη αυτή είναι μακρόστενη και στο ένα άκρο έχει μια αποχέτευση (τρύπα αποχέτευσης στο κατώτερο σημείο της λεκάνης συλλογής) η αποχέτευση αυτή στην συνέχεια περνάει έξω από τους τοίχους και καταλήγει σε όποια βολική απομάκρυνση υπάρχει στον εξωτερικό χώρο (μπορεί να είναι σιφόνι στο μπαλκόνι κτλ) 

Από την λεκάνη συλλογής του νερού μέχρι και το σιφόνι η σωλήνες και η ροή νερού που προσπαθεί να φύγει πρέπει να τοποθετούνται συνεχώς με κατηφορική κλίση (αν π.χ. την σωλήνα αυτή την βάλεις πιο ψηλά από την τρύπα της λεκάνης συλλογής , τότε λογικά θα πλημμυρίσει η λεκάνη κτλ ) αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί και με βούλωμα της σωλήνας αποχέτευσης. ή από το παράδειγμα του #3 (αιτίες παρεμπόδισης εξόδου νερού)

----------


## θανασης 7

μου εχει τυχη και εμενα εχει σπασει απο την πισω πλευρα.για να το βγαλεις ειναι σχετικα "ευκολο" το σκαφακι φαντασου βγαινει ολο μαζι με τα ηλεκτρικα (το box) και το ανεμιστηρα,βγαλε πρωτα το ρευμα μετα τις εντολες (την προσοψη φυσικα με προσοχη δεν βγαινει ευκολα).εχει δυο βιδες οπως το βλεπουμε απο αριστερα που ειναι ας πουμε βιδωμενος ο ανεμ..απο την δεξια εχει μια βιδα που ξεβιδωνει απο πανω το box ακομα εχει αλλη μια κοντα στις εντολες.το εχω αλλαξει πριν αρκετα χρονια δεν θυμαμε τιποτα αλλο.Φανταζου θα μεινει το κλιματιστικο κρεμασμενο μονο το στοιχειο
ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ

----------


## Γιώργος48

Την λύση τελικά την βρήκα τυχαία.
Επειδή δεν είχα το ειδικό καθαριστικό των στοιχείων που συνήθως χρησιμοποιούσα για καθάρισμα, ψέκασα το εσωτερικό στοιχείο με Detol. Ως δια μαγείας το μηχάνημα έβγαλε αρκετές μαυρίλες από τον σωλήνα, και σταμάτησε να στάζει.
Από ότι κατάλαβα είχε δημιουργηθεί μούχλα η οποία έφραζε ναι μεν την δίοδο στο νερό αλλά όχι και στην ατσαλίνα.
Ετσι η ατσαλίνα περνούσε από μέσα αλλά όταν έβγαινε δεν είχε παρασύρει σχεδόν τίποτε και το πρόβλημα εξακολουθούσε. Φέτος ολόκληρο το καλοκαίρι καθάρισα δύο φορές το μηχάνημα και δεν είχα ξανά πρόβλημα με σταξίματα και λοιπά.
Συμπέρασμα. Το ειδικό σπρέϊ που πουλάνε όλα τα σούπερ μάρκετ για τον καθαρισμό του κλιματιστικού δεν είναι και τόσο ειδικό.

----------


## xkgm

> Την λύση τελικά την βρήκα τυχαία.
> Επειδή δεν είχα το ειδικό καθαριστικό των στοιχείων που συνήθως χρησιμοποιούσα για καθάρισμα, ψέκασα το εσωτερικό στοιχείο με Detol. Ως δια μαγείας το μηχάνημα έβγαλε αρκετές μαυρίλες από τον σωλήνα, και σταμάτησε να στάζει.
> Από ότι κατάλαβα είχε δημιουργηθεί μούχλα η οποία έφραζε ναι μεν την δίοδο στο νερό αλλά όχι και στην ατσαλίνα.
> Ετσι η ατσαλίνα περνούσε από μέσα αλλά όταν έβγαινε δεν είχε παρασύρει σχεδόν τίποτε και το πρόβλημα εξακολουθούσε. Φέτος ολόκληρο το καλοκαίρι καθάρισα δύο φορές το μηχάνημα και δεν είχα ξανά πρόβλημα με σταξίματα και λοιπά.
> Συμπέρασμα. Το ειδικό σπρέϊ που πουλάνε όλα τα σούπερ μάρκετ για τον καθαρισμό του κλιματιστικού δεν είναι και τόσο ειδικό.


Φιλε Γιωργο υπαρχει Detol σε Sprei? αν ναι, πες μου να το κάνω και εγώ γιατί εχω το ιδιο πρόβλημα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΑΛΕΚΟΣ ΠΡΕΖΑ

Εγώ λέω να βγάλεις την μπροστινή μάσκα του κλιματιστικού και θα βρεις 2 βίδες δεξιά και αριστερά θα τις λύσεις και θα βγάλει και το ταφάκι του μοτέρ των περσίδων και θα έχεις στα χέρια σου το λεκανάκι με τις περσίδες και θα πράξεις αναλόγος.

----------


## dsd

Τελικα ειχε δικιο το dettol σε spray κανει θαυματα .

----------

